# blind or stand



## luvtahunt (Nov 22, 2005)

I was wondering if i should use a blind or tree stand this year for deer hunting and does it matter what grain i use for my broadheads and stuff....its my first year bow hunting


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Lots of broad questions. Where are you hunting, what terrain, food source, water source, etc.
Most people seem to use tree stands or elevated stands earlier in the year. This, however, at least here, might be a good year to set up a ground blind on a water source.
Later, when the weather gets colder lots of guys like to switch to ground blinds because in frigid temps the tree stands can be quite noisy.
Talk with someone at the local archery shop about what grain broadheads will work best with your bow. Also try and use the same weight broadhead as your field points. And shoot the broadheads in practice so you know how they will perform when hunting.
Good Luck.


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

Well said djleye! 8)


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I actually will be using a ground blind to try and fill some doe tags in the early season. I know that the area has some smaller bucks but I will not shoot these, I will only take does at this location (unless somone surprises me). I will be bringing my 6 year old with this year. He really wants to get out hunting this year, deer, ducks, pheasants, everything!!!!!
We are both really excited for bow hunting!!!! :wink:


----------



## bigpaws (Aug 1, 2006)

That's cool! They are starting so young!


----------



## Forstner (Aug 29, 2006)

study shows that u see more deer in a stand!! and ask a local outdoors place and tell them length of arrow and grain!


----------



## OkieYodler (Jul 18, 2006)

#1: If you're with your son I'd stick to a ground blind. If not, a stand will certainly help you more than it will hurt you.

#2: As for what grain of broad heads, ask an archery expert or let the dough flow until you see what works best.

Good luck.


----------

